# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Sưu tầm - Bạc không khí - Air Bearing

## CKD

Sưu tầm - Bạc không khí - Air Bearing

*Air Bearing* hay nghĩa tiếng việt là _bạc không khí_ hoặc *ổ đở không khí* được nhắc nhiều cùng với khái niệm trục chính công tác *cao tốc* - _hight speed spindle_ hoặc _air bearing spindle_.



Vậy Air Bearing là gì? Về mặt hình thức, air bearing có hình dáng, chất liệu chế tạo gần giống như ổ bạc thau dầu trong dân dụng của ta. Chất liệu bôi trơn và tạo lớp màng nâng đở chi tiết ở đây là không khí thay vì dầu bôi trơn như bạc thau.

Tại sao phải dùng Air Bearing mà không dùng ổ bi (ball bearing) hoặc bạc thau thông thường. Có vài lý do chính khiến việc sử dụng Air Bearing là lựa chọn tối ưu nhất, hoặc bắt buộc:
- Ổ bạc thau thông thường.. được bôi trơn & có lớp đệm trượt là dầu nhờn.. Có độ nhớt cao nên hiệu năng sử dụng của ổ bạc thau chỉ phù hợp với tốc độ chậm. Ở tốc độ cao, lực cản ma sát lớn gây nhiều tổn hao v.v...
- Ổ bi (ball bearing) có ưu điểm hơn ổ bạc thau ở chổ, biến ma sát trượt thành ma sát lăn với lực cản nhỏ hơn rất nhiều. Tuy nhiên khi lăn, bi bị nén và đổi chiều liên tục... do đó khi làm việc ở tốc độ cao bi sẽ nhanh chóng bị mỏi và sẽ rổ vỡ. Đó cũng là lý do tại sao tuổi thọ vòng bi được tính theo lực tác dụng và số vòng quay. Ngoài ra chất bôi trơn cho bi cũng là dầu.. khi bì nén/nở ở tốc độ cao như bi cũng sinh ra nhiệt rất lớn.. nhanh chóng giảm độ nhớt và hỏng v.v... Tùy theo thiết kế mà ổ bi sẽ chịu được tốc độ quay tới hạn là bao nhiêu. Nếu vượt quá tốc độ này thì tuổi thọ ổ bi sẽ tục giảm nhanh chóng. Thông thường tốc độ tối đa cho ổ bi không quá 30,000rpm cho loại tốc độ cao (trừ một số loại chuyên dụng với giá thành rất đắt). Các ổ bi thông dụng thường có tốc độ quay tối đa không quá 10,000rpm.
- Ổ đở Air Bearing được ưu điểm là vành trong & ngoài được cách ly nhờ một lớp đệm không khí với áp suất cao (không tiếp xúc với nhau). Lớp đệm không khí có độ nhớt rất thấp đo đó hiệu suất làm việc cũng cao hơn nhiều so với các dạng ổ đở khác. V.v...

Clip sẽ phần nào giúp các bạn hình dung được rỏ hơn về nguyên lý cũng như cấu tạo của Air Bearing.





_Clip được sưu tầm từ YouTuBe_

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, haianhelectric, huynhbacan, im_atntc, KDD, Khoa C3, ppgas, thuhanoi, Vân Du

----------


## Nam CNC

Tui có 2 con nè, 1 em Hoàng râu xài, 1 con bỏ xó.... hehehe . Con này điêu khắc chính xác là chuẩn khỏi chỉnh, chỉ hạn chế ở chổ là cần 1 máy hơi. nhưng chỉ tốn vài chục lít/1 phút thôi, 1 cái máy hơi mini 6-8kg/cm2 là đủ công suất.

          À, mấy con này cũng là ATC đó nha, nhưng chủ yếu xài dao 3.175mm, mà mấy em này TQ bán nhiều mà. Mấy dao dành cho phay mạch là siêu cứng, tốc độ càng cao cắt càng nhanh, không cần giải nhiệt luôn, nhưng đừng cắt vật liệu mềm quá..,. Nghe đồn biến tấn 1500Hz, 1Hp , TQ bán tầm 2tr.

----------


## Huudong

> Tui có 2 con nè, 1 em Hoàng râu xài, 1 con bỏ xó.... hehehe . Con này điêu khắc chính xác là chuẩn khỏi chỉnh, chỉ hạn chế ở chổ là cần 1 máy hơi. nhưng chỉ tốn vài chục lít/1 phút thôi, 1 cái máy hơi mini 6-8kg/cm2 là đủ công suất.
> 
>           À, mấy con này cũng là ATC đó nha, nhưng chủ yếu xài dao 3.175mm, mà mấy em này TQ bán nhiều mà. Mấy dao dành cho phay mạch là siêu cứng, tốc độ càng cao cắt càng nhanh, không cần giải nhiệt luôn, nhưng đừng cắt vật liệu mềm quá..,. Nghe đồn biến tấn 1500Hz, 1Hp , TQ bán tầm 2tr.


Anh Nam, Con air bearings 450w ,300,000 rpm, dao  3.175 có phù hợp phay nhôm không anh? do em coi datasheet thấy nó dùng cho chuyên khoan PCB.

----------


## Gamo

Con đó lọt vào tay tui rồi pa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Huudong

> Con đó lọt vào tay tui rồi pa


Chạy ngon ko bác? phay nhôm ok ko?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chạy thử rồi nhưng chưa phay nhôm thử bác ợ.

Theo lý thuyết thì mấy con này phay nhôm chắc mũi dao đi theo Quang Tèo quá  :Big Grin:

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe, chạy thử rồi nhưng chưa phay nhôm thử bác ợ.
> 
> Theo lý thuyết thì mấy con này phay nhôm chắc mũi dao đi theo Quang Tèo quá


vậy bác tính dùng em nó cho việc gì vậy bác?

----------

